# Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- New Answers to Old Questions



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMedscapeDDW weekFunctional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- New Answers to Old Questions http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/480232 Lin Chang, MD IntroductionWhile much progress has been made in recent years in the field of functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGIDs), particularly irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), there still remain many unexplained observations and unanswered questions. At this year's Digestive Disease Week (DDW) meeting, research studies were presented that attempted to investigate some of these issues, including identifying clinical predictors of health-related quality of life (HRQOL) at baseline and post-treatment, characterizing the IBS subgroup with alternating bowel habits, understanding the pathophysiology of abdominal bloating and distension, and determining the utility of novel agents, such as tegaserod and selective-serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), in the treatment of FGIDs.


----------

